# 1849 GRUMMAN JET



## bretr (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to "bass boat it". decks ,trolling motor mount and grab rail.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 15, 2011)

How big of motor is on there.Watch your weight when aDDING DECK AND SUCH IF YOU ONLY HAVE A SMALL PEANUT MOTOR.MY 1448 ONLY HAS A 20 JET PEANUT MOTOR ONIT BUT I KEEP THE WEIGHT DOWN =D>


----------



## bretr (Oct 15, 2011)

motor is a40/28 johnson about 200 lbs. boat is 360 lbs.Then you add battery gas and my a$$.It adds up quick.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 15, 2011)

You need a bigger motor. Sell me urs and buy a bigger one.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## bretr (Nov 19, 2011)

[imghttps://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/buyerlog/jet1016sriver017640x480.jpg][/img] more pics


----------



## bretr (Nov 19, 2011)

home made jack plate,trolling motor mount with storage for wired foot control inside ( have remote too ),front removable deck and the river shining throuth the trees from my front door.working on rear deck now pics to come


----------



## bretr (Nov 19, 2011)

hope to put more storage under rear deck.that,s just about how the boat drafts, maybe a inch or two lowwer in front.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## bulldog (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome!! Nice rig you got there.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 20, 2011)

Nicee boat you has there.I now has a 40hp Johnson like what you has and mine is going on a 1448 for now,I like your mounting plate and it gives me ideas for my boat as it needs a 27 inch transome onit once i remove the 20hp jet I has on there now.How fast you getting out of your 18 footer?


----------



## bretr (Nov 21, 2011)

Hotshotinn the 2x2 x1/4 inch angle has slots on the bottom bolts behind the gas tank and the motor has slots on lower bolts alowing for adjustment. I do not have a spedometer yet,maybe 35 mph.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info =D>


----------



## bretr (Nov 27, 2011)

finish rear deck, to heavy? ( 73 lbs.) front =23 lbs ,seat and riser 11 lbs x2 , troll motor 28lbs.anyway dashboard next mod


----------



## bretr (Nov 27, 2011)

both decks are easly removable,I,m looking to get a jet tunnel welded in before spring, intested jamie?


----------



## DanMarino (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you show some detailed pictures of how you raised the transome for the jet outboard? I'm curious about the construction and if the motor height is adjustable or fixed.

Thanks.

13


----------



## bretr (Dec 9, 2011)

working on dash board,slots in angle and botom motor bolt hole alow motor slight height adjustment limited by corner supports (could slot those too maybe ) ,loosen bolts then adjust nuts on bolts on board on top of transom. once hieght tunned tighten nuts . zero set back (jet foot 4.5 inchs from hull), light weight and simple


----------



## bretr (Dec 16, 2011)

this is where the jet tunnel goes. any thoughts?


----------



## hotshotinn (Dec 16, 2011)

I would go without a tunnel if it were me.Jet motors run plenty shallow without a tunnel.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

bretr said:


> this is where the jet tunnel goes. any thoughts?



You could probably get away with removing one or 2 of the rollers. The Tunnel portion of the boat should only be 3 or so feet long, correct?


----------



## fender66 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a lot of a really nice rig you have there.


----------



## bretr (Feb 18, 2012)

new dash and tunnel ,next 40/28 johnson to a 90/65 yamaha


----------



## semojetman (Feb 19, 2012)

That is really looking good man. Thats a big deep tunnel. Cant wait to hear how she does on the water.

Console looks great too.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 19, 2012)

semojetman said:


> That is really looking good man. Thats a big deep tunnel. Cant wait to hear how she does on the water.
> 
> Console looks great too.



+1

Did you take pictures of it in progress? I'd love to see those too.


----------



## red450r (Feb 19, 2012)

Did you use anyones blueprints for the tunnel?


----------



## bretr (Apr 12, 2012)

james river jets did my tunnel


----------



## bretr (Apr 12, 2012)

now how to get my yamaha to stop over volting my batteries


----------



## red450r (May 2, 2012)

Do you like the tunnel? I called James River Jets awhile back and priced it. Still kinda undecided though.


----------



## bretr (May 3, 2012)

tunnel is kind of big,boat sits lower in rear,not much reverse but i,m still tuning jet trim and hieght. i needed intake wings to help with cavation.i put on a bigger motor,35 mph speedometer gets buried now.trimmed out it will porpuse bad.pic shows trimmed in past virtical,bow down but does not plow.the jurry is still out.still playing with it


----------



## red450r (May 4, 2012)

I thought it looked deep. I had a blueprint from outboard jets but now that I'm ready for it I can't find it anywhere. let me know when you make your final decision. My supervisor is suppose to get me a price on a sheet of aluminum to do the tunnel and build a center console


----------



## fatherfire89 (May 8, 2012)

Thats a nice lookin boat. Your'e going to need to change the design of that tunnel though. I'm sure that will be plenty of power with that motor though. It's gonna be fun. Tunnels have to be made very near perfect, other wise there is simply too much cavitation. Wait for some other guys to post their design methods. maybe even run to the local boat dealer to examine tunnels on Woolridges and G3s. Make sure youre looking at a boat with a jet tunnel and not a prop tunnel though. I've seen people put jets on prop tunnel boats and there is way too much cavitation.


----------



## bretr (May 10, 2012)

this is my challenge,these are not sand bars or gravel. i need a thicker tin :shock: this river has litle flow (<2.8 kcfs now) and lots of ledges https://www.tinboats.net/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&f=48&t=22385


----------



## bretr (May 10, 2012)

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=345440 heres a link for tunnel design


----------



## red450r (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link, thats the same one they sent me.


----------

